# Ist meine Samsung 840 pro zu langsam?



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Samsung 840 pro 256 GB gekauft um eine beschädigte und sehr alte Maxtor HDD abzulösen.
Ich habe leider kaum Ahnung von PC und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Einstellungen: im Bios habe ich alles was geht erstmal auf AHCI eingestellt. Vor der WIN 7 Installation wurden alle anderen Festplatten entfernt und nur mit der eingebauten Samsung auf SATA 3 Anschluss mit SATA 3 kabel eingebaut. 
Nach der WIN 7 Installation wurden sämtliche Treiber für Mobo und Grafik und die Samsung Software installiert. Danach per Samsung SSD magician alles optimiert.

Der Benshmark wurde mit AS SSD durchgeführt nachdem mir die Geschwindigkeit doch etwas mager vorkam.
Das Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## blackout24 (18. Januar 2013)

Nö passt alles. Kannst noch, wenn du ein Intel Board hast den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installieren dann steht da iaStor anstelle von msahci (Microsoft AHCI Treiber). Der ist Intel Treiber ist etwas schneller bringt mehr punkte an der Geschwindigkeit real ändern tut das aber nix.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21730 -> iata_cd.exe für den Treiber.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

ABer warum haben die hier ein so viel besseres Testergebniss?
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB im Kurztest


----------



## Westcoast (18. Januar 2013)

die werte sind normal, abweichungen gibt es immer. jede SSD ist da ein unikat.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2013)

Das AS SSD bei dir und dem Testbericht sind verschiedene Versionen, gut möglich das der Unterschied daher kommt.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Januar 2013)

Kann auch nachgebenched sein, bei 4K Threaded ist ja noch der Haken drin. Mit übertakteter CPU kitzelt man die Werte auch noch etwas nach oben.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

WIe viel macht den die CPU aus? Lohnt es sich eventuell auf einen Intel umzusteigen? Derzeit Benutze ich:

Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition , NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460, Motherboard Gigabyte GA-880GA-UDH3, Sound: Creative SB X-Fi
4GB RAM, AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor.


----------



## the.hai (18. Januar 2013)

Du wirst in der Praxis keinen Unterschied zwischen SSDs merken, ob du nun die bessere aus dem Test hättest (ob sie wirklich besser ist sei dahingestellt) oder bei deiner bleibst. Ja selbst eine 840 "nicht Pro" würdest du nicht merken. Also wenn einer heimlich die SSD in deinem Rechner tauschen würde, dann fällt es dir als Ottonormal niemals auf.

Ich hatte schon ne c300, agility 3, force 3, 830 und jetzt die M4. vom handling unter windwos und den Speeds beim starten von sonstwas, KEIN UNTERSCHIED spürbar, nur benchbar^^


----------



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

Aber wenn das nicht merkt wie kann es dann sein das der Pc hier Samsung 840 Pro 128GB Boot [Windows 7] HD - YouTube so unglaublich schnell hochfährt und meiner viel langsamer? Gibt es da Tricks? Wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen die Platte in eine kleine Partition für das Betriebssystem und eine zweite Größere zu partitionieren?


----------



## the.hai (18. Januar 2013)

Du musst deutlich unterscheiden zwischen Windows- und Bios-"Boot". was brauch denn bei dir wielange? im bios kann man alles mögliche ienstellen, dass er nicht soviel checken muss, somit würde der bios ladevorgang schneller gehen. (unnötige controller deaktivieren etc.)

P.S. der intel treiber bringt evtl auch noch was.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

Intel Treiber. Sorry ich hab ehrlich nur wenig Plan, aber ich benutze ja AMD. Ich fotografiere einfach mal meine bios Einstellungen und ihr könnt mir dann vielleicht helfen, beim ab- und umschalten.
Ein Moment...


----------



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

Bitte beachten, das ich bei bild 3 zu langsam war. Da ist noch ne 2. Samsung HDD mit 1000GB. ALso insgesamt 2 10000er HDDs und 1 SDD als Systemplatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2013)

btw, kennst du meinen Thread?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r-ssd-ranglisten-thread-no-1-1275-punkte.html

Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, ja dein AMD System Bremst dich beim Benchen aus ^^ Im Alltag wirst weniger was davon merken aber mit Intel kannst du eher BEnchrekorde aufstellen


----------



## Marodeur1981 (18. Januar 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht jeamnd sagen, ob die Bios Einstellungen so okay sind. Oder kann man da noch was abschalten. Weil derzeit wird sogar nochmal extra ein Bildschirm für das DVD Laufwerk angezeigt. Das war vorher nicht da.


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2013)

ich würde den onboard Sata Controller (von Gigabyte) abschalten. Ist ein zusatz Chip auf dem MB und braucht durch das Booten etwas mehr zeit zum PC hochfahren. Im nächsten zug mußt du dann natürlich noch das DVD LW auf den AMD Controller hängen


----------



## Marodeur1981 (19. Januar 2013)

Besten Dank Roheed  Aber könntest du das für Doofe erklären. Denn das ist ja mein Problem: ich weiß nicht WAS ich umschalten muss.


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2013)

Den "Onboard Sata/IDE ctrl" auf disabled stellen. Bei nur drei Sata geräten reichen ja die onchip anschlüsse, die du ja hoffentlich so verkabelt hast. das wirste aber ohne risiko nachm umstellen feststellen.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (19. Januar 2013)

roheed schrieb:


> Im nächsten zug mußt du dann natürlich noch das DVD LW auf den AMD Controller hängen



Wie mach ich das?


----------



## hbf878 (19. Januar 2013)

Marodeur1981 schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das?


du müsstest an deinem board 8 sata-anschlüsse haben, von denen sich 2 farblich von den restlichen 6 unterscheiden. die 6 gleichfarbigen (meistens blau) anschlüsse gehören zum amd-controller (im bios onchip sata-controller genannt), die 2 andersfarbigen (meist grau) gehören zu einem gigabyte-zusatzcontroller (im bios onboard sata/ide cntrl). diesen gigabyte-zusatzcontroller solltest du deaktivieren und alle sata-geräte an die (blauen) zum amd-controller gehörenden anschlüsse stecken. 

hbf


----------



## Marodeur1981 (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe eine Samsung SSD und 2 gleiche Samsung HDDs dazu kommt nocht ein Panel für SH Karten CH Karten und USB Anschlüsse. Alle vier wurden an die blauen SATA Anschlüsse drangehängt. ANgefangen mit der C (SSD) Platte an SATA 0.
WÜrde es sinn machen:
die C Platte in eine kleine Partition für das Betriebssystem zu partitionieren und eine größere für Programme? Oder gehört das in die 90er Jahre  ?

Noch was: ich habe Port 0 as ESP eingestellt. Ist das richtig?


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2013)

Die SSD sollte am Port 0 Hängen der Rest ist ziemlich Latte^^ 
Wie meine kollegen schon gesagt haben, am besten alle Geräte auf die Blauen Sata Stecker anschließen und dann im Bios den "Onboard Sata/IDE ctrl" auf disabled stellen. Viel falsch machen kannst dabei nicht! Wenn unter Windows alle geräte wieder funzen hast alles richtig gemacht ^^ Beim Booten darf halt das "Gigabyte sata Controller" Screen mit grüner Schrift nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## leorphee (20. Januar 2013)

Marodeur1981 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Samsung SSD und 2 gleiche Samsung HDDs dazu kommt nocht ein Panel für SH Karten CH Karten und USB Anschlüsse. Alle vier wurden an die blauen SATA Anschlüsse drangehängt. ANgefangen mit der C (SSD) Platte an SATA 0.
> WÜrde es sinn machen:
> die C Platte in eine kleine Partition für das Betriebssystem zu partitionieren und eine größere für Programme? Oder gehört das in die 90er Jahre  ?
> 
> Noch was: ich habe Port 0 as ESP eingestellt. Ist das richtig?



Partitionieren würde ich die SSD nicht, macht meiner Meinung keinen Sinn.

ESP = bitte berichtigt mich, aber ich glaube steht für Externe SATA, oder? *E*xtern *S*ata *P*ort


----------



## hbf878 (20. Januar 2013)

leorphee schrieb:


> ESP = bitte berichtigt mich, aber ich glaube steht für Externe SATA, oder?


ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das stimmt. 

@marodeur
wenn du die ssd am port 0 hast, wäre es sinnlos und möglicherweies kontraproduktiv, wenn du esp für port 0 aktivierst

hbf


----------



## Marodeur1981 (20. Januar 2013)

Oh okay. dann stell ich das das nochmal um.

Jetzt hab ich eigentlich nur noch ein einziges Problem. Und zwar kommt es meist dazu, das, wenn ich ein Programm lade (das auf der SSD installiert ist) erstmal alle anderen Festplatten anlaufen/anspringen bevor die SSD das Programm läd. Es ist so, als ob die schnellere SSD auf die langsameren Brüder warten müsste um deren OK zu bekommen. Kann man das abstellen? Ich meine, die HDDs brauchts ja nicht, da alles auf der SSD installiert ist


----------



## blackout24 (20. Januar 2013)

Anscheind hast du Dateien über beide "Platten" gestreut. Z.B. die Eigenen Dateien auf der HDD, dann sind auch die versteckten %AppData Ordner da auf die erst zugegriffen werden muss. Wenn die HDD im Standby ist weil sie nicht gebraucht wurde dreht die erst hoch um die Config Datein aus dem Eigene Dateien Ordner zu laden und denn Rest dann von der SSD mit dem C:/Programme Ordner.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (20. Januar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Anscheind hast du Dateien über beide "Platten" gestreut. Z.B. die Eigenen Dateien auf der HDD, dann sind auch die versteckten %AppData Ordner da auf die erst zugegriffen werden muss. Wenn die HDD im Standby ist weil sie nicht gebraucht wurde dreht die erst hoch um die Config Datein aus dem Eigene Dateien Ordner zu laden und denn Rest dann von der SSD mit dem C:/Programme Ordner.


 

Aber wie kann das denn sein? Ich habe Windows und alle Programme installiert und erst danach die Hdds angeklemmt als alles fertig war.


----------



## ProOZx (20. Januar 2013)

die werte sind eigentlich sehr gut. habe die selbe ssd und auch nur wenig bessere werte als deine. kommt auf das system an, wie sehr die ssd ausgelastet ist usw. mach dir da mal keinen kopf!  viel spass noch mit der besten ssd 
Gruss ProOZx


----------



## Marodeur1981 (20. Januar 2013)

roheed schrieb:


> ich würde den onboard Sata Controller (von Gigabyte) abschalten. Ist ein zusatz Chip auf dem MB und braucht durch das Booten etwas mehr zeit zum PC hochfahren. Im nächsten zug mußt du dann natürlich noch das DVD LW auf den AMD Controller hängen



Damit habe ich mein DVD Laufwerk deaktiviert. War jetzt nicht so der Kracher 

Das DVD LW hat keinen Sata sonder einen breiten anschluss. Weiß nicht wie der heißt


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

Marodeur1981 schrieb:


> Damit habe ich mein DVD Laufwerk deaktiviert. War jetzt nicht so der Kracher


 
deswegen sollst du ja auch alle Sata stecker an die richtigen NAschlüsse auf dein board setzen, dürftest genung onchip haben.

es sei denn du hast noch ein IDE laufwerk, dann kannst du ihn nicht deaktvieren.



> South Bridge:
> 
> 
> 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors 6 supporting up to 6 SATA 6Gb/s devices
> ...



South bridge sind die "guten" onchip sata, DIE BLAUEN SATA ANSCHLÜSSE

Gigabyte sind die "schlechten und zu vermeidenden" onboard sata, DIE WEI?EN SATA ANSCHLÜSSE und der weiße ide/floppy port


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Laufwerk IDE hat, dann braucht er den Controller aber.


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn das Laufwerk IDE hat, dann braucht er den Controller aber.


 
Dann muss er sich auch mit der "ewigkeit" an bootzeit zufrieden geben^^ mal ehrlich, mich hat die bootzeit noch nie gestört, ob nu 10s oder 30s^^ viel wichtiger ist doch der lockere speed unter windows nachher.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (20. Januar 2013)

Ja  danke Leute. IDE ist es 
Dann werde ich mir doch mal ein neues Laufwerk kaufen, das ist nämlich eh kaputt und braucht ewig lang für alles. Ist auch das älteste UND lauteste Bauteil in meinem Rechner :/


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2013)

dann stell wenigsten den "Onboard Sata/IDE Mode" auf IDE. Dann fährt meineswissens das Bios nicht hoch... Zumindest ist das bei mir so. Hab die gleiche Situation. SSD und HDD SATA @ Intel und DVD LW @ Gigabyte IDE Controller. Trotzdem bootet nur das AHCI BIOS von Intel. Gigabyte Controller ist ruhig.


----------

